# Any fix for broken mounting tabs on a Garmin?



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

Took an endo today, and must have knocked my Garmin with my chest or stomach on the way over the bars. Anyway, the tabs on the Garmin broke off inside my KS Edge bracket, and so now it won't hold solidly. Any fix? Replacement back available from Garmin?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Replacement backs are not available. Garmin will sell you a refurbed unit for $100-$150 depending on the model. There is a company that makes an aluminum piece that attaches to the back to replace the broken tabs.

https://www.instructables.com/id/Garmin-Edge-Broken-Tab-Repair/

I'll add that I've hit my chest on my Garmin more than a few times when I had it on top of my bars or stem. I put it on a mount that extends rearward from the bars right next to the stem. It does come close to hitting my knee but I also have it loose enough that it will rotate around the bar before anything breaks.

https://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike-computer/best-gps-model-mtb-1067938-2.html#post13931942


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

Yeah, I contacted Garmin, and after some chat where the rep mentioned that there was no replacement, nor will current parts fit on my older 510, he finally directed me to the DogearsGPS site, and I have a new aluminum cup on the way.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

rufus said:


> Yeah, I contacted Garmin, and after some chat where the rep mentioned that there was no replacement, nor will current parts fit on my older 510, he finally directed me to the DogearsGPS site, and I have a new aluminum cup on the way.


yup, those are what you need.

Be aware that since you'll be using something with MUCH more robust tabs, you want to make absolute certain that you're using a mount with a replaceable plastic insert that will be your failure point in the future. That is, unless you're just using those cheap Garmin rubber band mounts as it is.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ Yeah. I have a friend who put one of those aluminum backs on his Garmin. He wound up tearing that off too.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Lone Rager said:


> ^^^ Yeah. I have a friend who put one of those aluminum backs on his Garmin. He wound up tearing that off too.


I've got a bunch of mounts with replaceable inserts (plus a bunch of spare inserts) and they do work well as the failure point. I've wrecked a couple of times where the Garmin was pried out and the insert broke instead of the Garmin. Except the one time that the Garmin's screen smashed on a rock. But the tabs didn't break!


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

Harold said:


> yup, those are what you need.
> 
> Be aware that since you'll be using something with MUCH more robust tabs, you want to make absolute certain that you're using a mount with a replaceable plastic insert that will be your failure point in the future. That is, unless you're just using those cheap Garmin rubber band mounts as it is.


I do. K-edge switched to replaceable plastic inserts years ago.


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

For anyone else reading this, my Edge Explore was still under a year old and Garmin did exchange the unit for me after I broke a tab off. Key is "yes, I was using a Garmin brand mount". You pay shipping of the old unit back to Garmin.


----------

